# Oil pump backing plate for 2001 dodge V10



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Any one know were I can find a oil pump backing plate for an 01 Dodge V10. Dodge doesn't make any more and seems like most of the after markets don't have it either. I went to local Dodge dealer and ask if they could get me specs so I could have one made. Since they don't sell it any more, I thought this was a reasonable request . They acted like I was from the moon or some other far away place. Parts mans said that is an engineering thing. I said I understand that, so can you call them and get specs? He again said that's an engineering thing. I said " I understand" and walked out. I guess we are suppose to junk 13 year old trucks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Know the feeling too well.....makes me think of the late Freddie Prinz...."it's not my job"...

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Salvage yard?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

any luck yet?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I did find a truck at local salvage yard with a V10, haven't taken it out yet.


----------

